# Hyundai hy2000si need help please



## Chris2144 (Mar 28, 2021)

Ok guys I need some help here. I have a hyundai hy2000si inverter generator that has a bad inverter unit. The inverter is not serviceable and a new inverter is about 270.00 I could go buy another generator for that much so I'm not buying a new inverter for it however the rest is still good. 

The stator is a 3phase and puts out 250vac on each phase. Question is how would I turn this into 110vac or 220 vac. Can I just use an avr or maybe a transformer. 
I'd like to be able to still use this generator just not wanting to replace the inverter


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the new version is 777 on amazon.

so why are you buying a clone?
stick with the real honda's in the inverter units.
that is the best advice...

so what was the load?
did you go over 1500 watts on the load?
these clones will not stand for more than 60% of rated for more than 1/2 an hour before shooting craps..
they are not over built like the real deal is...


----------



## Chris2144 (Mar 28, 2021)

I do not know what happened to it. This generator was given to me. The inverter has multiple blown caps. So I can only assume it was severely overloaded. I know that the hondas and yamahas are better. But this Hyundai still has a good stator unit on it and I would like to be able to make some useable power from it. 

That being said each leg of the stator puts out 256vac so how would I transform that down to a useable 120vac


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

inverter is what it is set up for.

the inverter has all of the safety stuff built in.

yea you are going to have way more in it than a new gen set.

caps blown is a sign it was over loaded and over heated.
so snap some pix of the bad parts for us!
and take a real good look at the windings and snap some pix of them too.
i bet they have hot spots on them.


----------

